# 27rsds From Lakeshore Rv



## wendy & chuck (Sep 14, 2004)

Ok folks, Mark at Lakeshore RV gave me a price of $17750 delivered to Alabama. Does this sound reasonable to you?









I am this close to calling my DH and giving him the look shy and batting the eyelashes as I plead, "pretty please with sugar on it." I am also this close to ordering and then telling DH, "Oh, by the way..."

As always, Thanks.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

That sounds like a very fair price. I paid 18600 for my 28rsds including prodigy, dual 6v, and a few accesories. Would they deliver directly to you? What about a thourough walk through? Local dealer for warranty work?

Jared


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

That is a great price including delivery! I paid $16,869 for the trailer but picked it up myself. That was with the $1,000 winter promotional discount.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi 
Are you sure that is the delivered price. 17700 was the out the door price plus 1.10 mile one way when I called.

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes make sure that price is for DELIVERED.

I know when I was lookinga bout two weeks ago Lakeshore told me that my trailer would be X amount plus first 500 miles free then 1.10 for every mile after that ... also did NOT cover hitch, brake controller, etc etc.....after I did the calcualtions we went with the dealer near Dallas that came very close... and I did not have to buy anything else...

Now my trailer is only a 23RS but we love it ... easy to tow and we bought ours from Funtime RV in Cleburne -- totally outstanding experience -- the difference between Lakeshore and Funtime RV was that Funtime RV sells theres "camp ready" menaing that all you have to do is show up -- hookup .. and everything is prepped.. no hoses to buy.. Equal-i-zer and Prodigy ready... even toilet paper in the restroom... LOL


----------



## wendy & chuck (Sep 14, 2004)

The price Lakeshore gave me was for the trailer (16600) and 1.15 per mile (I was guessing it was about 1000 miles from Muskegon to Millbrook, gotta check rand mcnally) and that did not include the brake or the hitch setup. It did include full propane, and hoses etc so that it was camp ready save food, clothes and bed linens. I am still planning to check with Dandy RV in Clanton, Emerald Coast RV in Dothan, and maybe the dealership in South Haven, MS (south of Memphis) to see if they can come close. We are willing to drive to MI to pick it up and do the PDI. It may be worth the trip.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Lakeshore offered me the first 500 miles free -- if that helps any....

After all was said and done we got our trailer for only 317 dollars more then what Lakeshore had theirs for... but if it hadnt been for the fact that I could show the dealer the Lakeshore price I probably would have paid more...

Being able to do the PDI was priceless...

we found a few things wrong -- albeit the were small -- they were things that they fixed or replaced on the spot so that i didnt have to later...

1. one of the window openers was missing a screw
2. one of the screen windows had been a little bent at the factory (they replaced on the spot) 
3. the trim on the forward bed was a little loose (the hot glued it)
4. the vent gasket was kinked (the fixed)
5. the awning had trouble catching and holding ... the technician worked about 30 minutes and found that the spring was installed incorrect... i would never have found that ....
6. the right rear burner on the outdoor stove had trouble fully igniting .. only about 80% of the flame appeared... the found a obstruction in the stove -- took them about 15 minutes with these wierd looking tools to fix... I still be trying to figure out how to get the damn thing open..lol

and a few smaller things that I felt bad about even mentioning but as I blurted them out they fixed instantly....

but a good PDI makes you feel so much better -- especially if you are going to get on the road ASAP....


----------

